# THE USMC SMALL WARS MANUAL



## 54/102 CEF (29 May 2005)

USMC had lots of Bosnia - Iraq typre experience prior to WW2 and wrote it up in THE SMALL WARS MANUAL - published in 1940 it went into the background after Dec 7, 1941 -- however I`ve recently run across refs to it See http://www.au.af.mil/au/awc/awcgate/swm/

It has apparently enjoyed a resurgence of interest in Iraq - 

It covers these items and each chapter is seaprately downloadable

chapter 1 -  Introduction  
chapter 2 -  Organization  
chapter 3 -  Logistics  
chapter 4 -  Training  
chapter 5 -  Initial Operations  
chapter 6 -  Infantry Patrols  
chapter 7 -  Mounted Detachments  
chapter 8 -  Convoys and Convoy Escorts  
chapter 9 -  Aviation  
chapter 10 -  River Operations  
chapter 11 -  Disarmament of Population  
chapter 12 -  Armed Native Organizations  
chapter 13 -  Military Government  
chapter 14 -  Supervision of Elections  
chapter 15 -  Withdrawal  

If you got this far and think its old stuff I say the problem is the same old problem and the modern solution may well be a shined up version of these ideas.


----------



## Infanteer (29 May 2005)

The best section is how to pack a machine gun on a mule - in this day in age that may be more relevent then one would think....


----------



## a_majoor (29 May 2005)

A good companion piece is Max Boot's "The Savage Wars of Peace", and there are several references to the "Small Wars Manual" in that book as well (even a reference to the chapter on packing a mule).


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (30 May 2005)

Infanteer,

Helmets on!  About ten years ago I was on a USMC exercise at their Mountain Warfare Training Centre in Bridgeport California (don't ask how or why).  I was on exchange with a Weapons Company and alternated between the Heavy Guns (50s and Mk19s) and the Mortars.  While there we had training on how to use pack animals to carry heavy weapons.  Based on observing Muj experience in the Afghan war, the USMC instituted a small cell to develop and maintain these skills.  They had rigs to load the mortars and machine guns on mules and horses.  The idea was to train people to employ pack animals and then acquire the animals in theatre.  I learned two big lessons:

  a.  horse first aid is simple and somewhat terminal

  b.  always stick with the pack animals on the final three day FTX in the mountains.  If you find yourself without your luggage you probably went the wrong way.  

Helmets off.

I was very impressed with the foresight shown by the USMC in this area.  Looking at the SF experience in OEF, these skills were certainly in use.  In our days of high tech solutions, using pack animals and dogs are still effective solutions.  Perhaps our Light Forces guys should examine this.

Cheers,

2B


----------



## PJ D-Dog (30 May 2005)

The small wars manual has been on the Commandant's reading list for some time.  As we progress in our careers and attend professional military education (PME), we need to read many of these manuals.  I read the small wars manual a number of years ago and it has a lot of information that is still pertinent today.

Another one to read is Warfighting.  Again, another doctrinal publication.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (14 Dec 2005)

I recently signed out a 1940 edition of the manual from the Library down the hall from my office (I'm spoiled for the moment in that respect).  It is a fascinating read.  It is, indeed, a manual and it does fully describe many minor detalis of both a tactical and administrative nature.  

Written in the period after the "World War", the manual describes small wars as being " operations undertaken...wherein military force is combined with diplomatic pressure in the internal or extrernal affairs of another state whose government is unstable, inadequate or unsatisfactory for the preservation of life and of such interests as are determined by the foreign policy of our nation."  Sounds like the Contemporary Operating Environment (or FSO or 3 Block War).

Another  passage that jumped out at me was:

"With all the practical advantages of we enjoyed in those wars, that experience must not lead to underestimate of the modern irregular, supplied with modern arms and equipment.  If Marines have become accustomed to easy victories over irregulars in the past, they must now prepare themselves for the increased effort which will be necessary to insure victory in the future.  The future opponent may be as well armed as they are; he will be able to concentrate a numerial superiority against isolated detachments at the time and place he chooses; as in the past he will have a thorough knowledge of the trails , the country and the inhabitants..."

"Small wars are conceived in uncertainty, are conducted often with precarious responsibility and doubtful authority under indeterminate orders lacking specific instructions."

Yet another passage that would fit very well into a modern manual is:

"The satisfactory solution of problems  ... requires that all ranks be familiar with the language, the geography, and the political, social and economic factors involved in the country in which they are operating..."

All in all a fascinating read (although the chapters dealing with the set-up of a 1930s Marine staff are a little dry).

2B


----------

